# Defiant Crew MC



## PBC FL Cop

Anyone familiar with the Defiant Crew MC?


----------



## mpd61

Defiant crew in Mass Cops!?!


----------



## RodneyFarva

mpd61 said:


> Defiant crew in Mass Cops!?!


only when the registry approves their new disaster plates.

Jaws just retired from the MSP and he always had his thumb on the HA and most biker gangs, it might be worth calling either the Holden, Barracks (508) 829-4431 or MSP HQ (508) 820-2300. maybe they can get in touch with him for you and pass a message along.

http://www.defiantcrewmcma.com/


----------



## felony

You can also contact the Rhode Island State Police, as they have an active motorcycle gang unit. RI is Hells Angels territory and have several surrogate clubs. You can also contact the RI Fusion center, as they also monitor criminal biker gangs and disseminate intelligence.


----------

